# Garmin GPS units



## chowderman

my Garmin Nuvi is showing it's age - it simply does not update fast enough for use in urban area.
it also flips the magnification level in weird fashion - it's possible the unit is failing....
or the detail of the new maps overwhelms the CPU processing power.... or ???

anyone have experience comparing resolution on old Nuvi's to - for example - the DriveSmart 66 units?
nominal 6" screen with 1200x720 pixel resolution....


----------



## chowderman

just a follow-up fwiw . . . 

got the DriveSmart 66 - the higher resolution is a serious improvement.
the 'cutest' feature:  it does WiFi - after you log it in to the router/LAN, when shutting down (in the garage) it auto checks / installs updates.

btw...  I'm guessing the new maps have so much info the old Nuvi's can't handle the load.  
several people have experienced similar issues of time lag, etc.


----------



## Doc

Is Drivesmart also a Garmin device?
I'm looking for one for the Honda Goldwing for routing sideroads and curvy roads.
So far here is the main one I've seen mentioned:
Garmin zūmo XT, All-Terrain Motorcycle GPS Navigation Device, 5.5-inch Ultrabright and Rain-Resistant Display​About this item​
5.5” ultrabright, glove-friendly display with crisp HD resolution in landscape or portrait mode; rain-resistant and built rugged (passed the military standard 810 drop test)
Get spoken turn-by-turn directions through your connected helmet or headset plus preloaded off-road topographic maps with public land boundaries, 4x4 roads and more
Access to BirdsEye Satellite Imagery with direct-to-device downloads and no annual subscription
Garmin Adventurous Routing options find curvy or hilly roads for a fun and exciting riding experience
Easily manage and review routes, tracks and waypoints across your navigator, smartphone and computer using Garmin Explore
Record your route by using the track recorder, and save or share it for future adventures
Access live traffic and weather, share routes with other riders, and get phone notifications via the Garmin Drive app
I have not ordered it yet but plan to order early April.


----------



## chowderman

yes - the "current" Garmin auto models have been named DriveSmart xx
the screen resolution is the biggie - Garmin has multiple specialized lines for motorcyles, hiking, etc....

that XT has the 1280x720 hi res screen


----------



## Melensdad

Why not simply use a SMART PHONE like an iPhone or a Galaxy with an app like SCENIC or REVER?  There are many other popular apps.

While the cars have build in navigation, the bikes don't.  We use iPhones with SCENIC's downloadable maps.  They work without a data connection, so you are not using your cell plan.  The maps cost a few dollars each but even if you downloaded maps for the entire world it would only cost a fraction of the price of a new Garmin unit.  

The apps can bluetooth to your car _(or into your motorcycle helmet's comm system)_ to be played through the speaker system or you can simply play the turn-by-turn through your phone speakers.

Most modern smartphones are semi-ruggedized, water resistant or even waterproof.  QuadLock mounts are available for cars, trucks, quads, side-by-sides, snowmobiles, motorcycles and bikes.


----------



## Doc

Interesting Bob.   I was not aware of that option.   We use the phone GPS for regular travel but I did not know of the apps and their options.   Thank You Sir.    I will look into this option.


----------



## chowderman

for nav in an urban//city environ I prefer the cell phone apps - I have a holder that clips onto the dash and provides a more 'heads up' type display.
looks like:


			https://www.amazon.com/Holder-Rotation-Dashboard-Suitable-Smartphones/dp/B0995MTLXF
		


but for trip planning, etc, I prefer to set it up using the computer app - BaseCamp for Garmin.  rather klutzy software, but much easier than using the unit itself.


----------



## Melensdad

chowderman said:


> but for trip planning, etc, I prefer to set it up using the computer app - BaseCamp for Garmin.  rather klutzy software, but much easier than using the unit itself.


I use Furkot for trip planning on my computer and upload it to Scenic on my iPhone and that is my motorcycle navigation aid for trips.  For a simple navigation to get back home from a random ride, I just use Scenic to get me back.  In my cars I have the vehicle nav systems, which I generally prefer to my iPhone for one simple reason, I don't have an "unlimited" data plan on my phones so the vehicle nav systems get me home, easily and quickly, and all but one of them have 'live' traffic and road condition updates.


----------



## chowderman

veddy intereting . . . seems Furkot 'integrates' with Garmin devices.  thanks for  the tip - I'll give it a go next event.


----------



## Melensdad

chowderman said:


> veddy intereting . . . seems Furkot 'integrates' with Garmin devices.  thanks for  the tip - I'll give it a go next event.


There are other programs as well.

Furkot is sometimes frustrating, at least it is for me, when I come back to it after a long stint of not using it.  But for motorcycle route planning it lets me dial into the exact road I want to ride.  So if I want to ride gravel I can actually pick specific gravel roads.  But if I want to let it set my course to get from point A to point B it lets me do that too, however if I am doing a simple point A to point B it is more likely I just use the Scenic app on my phone to find me a nice riding route.  Or if I am in one of the cars/trucks, then I use the build in Nav.

Furkot exports in multiple formats so it is usable with all sorts of devices.  They may be 10 better programs, but it is the one I use.


----------



## brooks86

Garmin GPS receivers are accurate to within 15 meters (49 feet) 95% of the time. Generally, users will see accuracy within 5 to 10 meters (16 to 33 feet) under normal conditions. To view the current accuracy rating of your device, refer to its Satellite Information Page.
See: https://versuscomparison.com/garmin-drivesmart-55-vs-65/


----------



## Melensdad

brooks86 said:


> Garmin GPS receivers are accurate to within 15 meters (49 feet) 95% of the time. Generally, users will see accuracy within 5 to 10 meters (16 to 33 feet) under normal conditions. To view the current accuracy rating of your device, refer to its Satellite Information Page.
> See: https://versuscomparison.com/garmin-drivesmart-55-vs-65/


Pretty much all the systems have very similar accuracy.  The civilian use of GPS has a limits to the accuracy we have access to, regardless of which brand is used.  

Thanks for the link to compare the Garmin units, I'm unfamiliar with most of them these days, but I do have an anicient Gamin unit in a box in a cupboard.  With each of our vehicles having built in units, and with the SCENIC app on my iPhone for use on the motorcycles I am not familiar with the aftermarket comparisons.


----------



## chowderman

that link (it's a total fluff piece with Amazon sales links) is seriously out of date - 
the latest Drivesmart models are 66 / 76 / 86

a follow up to Garmin's 'update via internal wi-fi' - unless you have a really good signal where you park the car, you may have a lot of trouble.
I turned it off - parked in the garage, it said checking for updates - it said 3 hours to update. 
I guess the battery died before it completed its update and it was quite the techno-battle to get it operational again.
Garmin "support" ignored all emails.
so there is that.....


----------

